# FreeBSD 10.1 SSH timing out



## w0ls0n (May 4, 2015)

Hello,

I have been using FreeBSD 9.3 for quite a while with no issues at all and I have no SSH timeouts whatsoever. I created a new 10.1 VM and when I just sit idle for a minute or so the session times out. I looked at /etc/ssh/sshd_config and I tried one of the settings here:

```
ClientAliveInterval 0
```
Here is my `uname -a`

```
FreeBSD fbsd10qmail.nwi.local 10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 21:02:49 UTC 2014  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I haven't set any other settings other than the above. Any ideas? Not sure what else to look at.

Thank you,

Bill


----------



## Remington (May 4, 2015)

Do you have this line ServerAliveInterval 25 on your client machine?  I add this line to my ssh config in my Mac and it works.  I don't need to change anything on the server side.


----------

